# Poor guinea piggles :(



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

My sister has two guinea pigs, who she literally does nothing with (one of those 'we'll get her a pet she'll play with for two minutes and then leave in the hutch outside for the rest of their lives') so my dad does everything for them, feeds cleans etc (so really they're technically his xD) 
My mum asked me if I wanted them, I of course said yes as they are such lovely critters, but my sister went into a huge teenage strop when the idea was proposed. My mum made the argument of the fact she hasn't handled them in months (literally, they are terrified of people because of this) and they would have a good home with me as I would be able to look after them properly. But no, she won't part with them yet they are stuck in a little hutch outside all of the time. But no, they are HER animals so she can do what she wants with them.
It's frustrating, as she doesn't bother with them but is getting angry because I asked if I could have them (it's not like I live miles away either and wouldn't stop her seeing them, I live two minutes around the corner from their house, so she could spend as much time as she wants with them) but their lives are so sad and they're so scared of everything....


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Maybe she just wants to keep them to say she owns guinea pigs, some people do that sort of thing. If she really doesnt actually care about them, maybe you could offer to buy them from her? She might rather have money to buy things she wants, rather than just have pets she doesnt take the time to enjoy. That's sad though, does your dad interact with them, or only feed/clean them?


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Believe me, I have offered (my mum is the one who bought everything for them, hutch, bedding, even their food but I offered 50 for the pigs alone, and I'd get them an indoor cage with winter coming) but no. They just sit down the side of the house along with the rabbits she also has no time for (I would take the bunnies as well but they are actually quite vicious unless you're giving them food) but my mum is such an animal lover and wants them to have a good home, which she knows I can provide. And he does, not a lot though, he isn't really an animal person....which is unfortunate but I mean he does everything for them so I guess that's something. Yet when I was a kid, they gave us the option of bothering with our animals, or re homing if we didn't. But they're letting her keep them for some reason, yet I was made to look after and bother with the animals I asked for because they were my responsibility.....I don't get it! She can still keep her rabbits, and she has a dog which she asked for and he doesn't get past the doors (he's just a small dog but he still needs his walks!)


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Maybe you could take the guinea pigs and put look alike stuffed animals in the cage ^_^ if she never goes out there to see them she wouldn't notice. Have you flat out told her that she clearly doesnt care about them and if shes not going to take care of them she doesnt deserve them?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Why don't your parents just tell her to suck it? Mine wouldn't hesitate if I weren't caring properly for my pets and I'm bloody twenty one. I would try to play on your moms emotions to beg for the guineas.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Hahahaha! What an excellent idea! Toy store here I come :'D and you're right, she probably won't notice...I'll have to out a tape recording of guinea pig noises in there too!
And my mum has blatantly told her she's being cruel, which in all honesty, she is. I'm going to try, but they just tiptoe around her for some reason...it's frustrating. And same here nanashi! My mum would go crazy if I ever neglected an animal, even when I was younger. My other sister and I had two rabbits (more for my sister than myself, as I had a hamster), and because she didn't look after hers, we had to re home them both because it was myself and my dad who were looking after them in the end. But she had a lop ear before that one, and a lion after...and they had to be re homed because, again, it was me and my dad looking after them.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I am going to suggest something different from what others have said. Have you tried reasoning with her one to one? Explaining what some of the needs her pets have that she isn't currently fulfilling (but in a nice way) and letting her know how you will take care of them. You can also tell her that she can come see and play with them whenever she wants. Tell her that you are doing her a favour because she can be the fun grandparent and see the piggies and treat them but not have to have all the grown up responsibility of being a full time pet owner. Some people react better if you reason with them and some do not but I think skipping her and going straight for your parents as your first strategy is a bad idea. It can be the final resort to get the piggies out, but exhaust speaking to her privately as an option first.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

The only animals that have gone full term in that house were my mums animals and my animals. Fudge died at the ripe old age of 4, I had dozens of tropical fish that I had for 3 years, (unfortunately not the rabbit, but my mum didn't want to re home on her own so I gave mine up too) and my mums dogs.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah, it's worth a try. I don't feel like it's my mums decision in the first place, obviously, I can see where she's coming from, but little c is a nightmare with things like this. She has a tendency of going into a full on tantrum if you disagree with her, or she switches off completely if you try to be logical with her, even if you are being nice. She's tried to re home them in the past, and she went crazy with my mum for even suggesting it. I thought she'd take it a bit better if she knew they were coming to me but she just didn't. She's a lovely girl, but I think her hormones are a bit whack at the moment to even attempt a conversation like that haha


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Maybe she doesn't like the confrontation aspect of it? Maybe you can write her a nice letter and drop it under her door explaining your points. I know when I was very young I felt very uncomfortable being confronted verbally and would have much rather written letters explaining how I felt. Sounds strange, but maybe worth a try.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

But what's even more frustrating, is she can't understand how she's being cruel to them. I think she thinks that animal 'abuse' is just when you hurt them or leave them to die, but it comes in other forms as well. I've tried explaining that to her about her rabbits when one of them launched at my hand when I was giving them a check over, and said it was because she hasn't handled them enough, and that they become aggressive when they're scared because they don't know what to think about you and are terrified. And that ended in an almighty strop too.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

That's actually an excellent idea. I never thought of that. 
Although, she spends so much time on her ipad she probably can't remember what a written note looks like haha


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

But I'll definitely give it a try....if that fails, I have no idea what to do. I just don't want her hating me, but it's just a sad situation they're in.


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

Hopefully there is a way to get her to realize animal are not toys, and their best interested must be considered. But in a non-confrontational way. (IMHO, it would be easier if her parents were willing to treach this lesson with or without her approval by requiring decent care to keep the piggies).


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

I've just suggested to my mum that I'd make a list for her about their basic care they require and if she doesn't do it or carry it on for a decent amount of time, then they should re home them, and part of that entails her personally cleaning them out. I've written everything that she needs to know about socialising, housing, bedding, food, toys etc (these poor things are in a hutch with absolutely nothing to do!) and what she needs to do daily with them to provide a basic amount of care. But, she may just turn around and say that it's not worth it, but I'm going to sit and do a 'guinea pig timetable' with her so she knows what she needs to do every day and that it's important to stick to it. In all honesty, I hope she proves me wrong and starts bothering with them, an ultimatum and some information might be the thing to kick her into gear with them!


----------



## JulianBashir (Oct 2, 2014)

I wish you luck, neglectful owners rarely realize they are being neglectful. Sometimes you just want to shake the responsibility or compassion into someone. I really hope you get the piggies. Once they become trusting, they really are such rewarding pets.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

So I read like half of the posts so dont know if I missed this or not...but...if you sister is under 18 she has no say and if your mom really cared she would give them to you. Period. At least thats how it works in the USA. My grandma would litterally tell me "Tough titty"


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

She's 13, so I think she got them expecting easy pets....when they actually aren't. And she seemed to be on board with sorting them out, but I don't even think she's made any steps bringing them into the house yet or spent any time with them. But we'll see. And zabora, I had this threat when I was growing up, and it makes you look after your animals. But they are too soft with her for some reason. The rabbits and guinea pigs would have been re homed by know if it was me or my other sister....


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

Please don't take this the wrong way, but if she has been like this with animals in the past it's kind of your parents 'fault' for letting her get more pets. I always think if you have a child under 16 in the house and you agree to let them have pets then you yourself have to be prepared to take full responsibility for them. Then again I am the oldest sibling and my little brother gets treated like such a baby it's unbelievable. For some reason the rules that applied to me when I was 16 and living at home are just non-existent. It's definitely something to do with being a younger child! I had a hamster when I was younger and I did nothing but cuddle it! My parents did all of the housekeeping. If I was your mum and dad I would be more firm with her, if she doesn't care for them or handle them she'll forget about them soon enough. But for the time-being at least your dad is looking after them!. Another idea I literally just had is that (I know it would be a pain) but if you went round and handled them and looked after them a bit and kind of said 'I'm just going to see the guinea pigs, want to come?' it might encourage/show her what to do. This could also work if she got jealous that you were giving them more attention she might start doing a bit more!


----------



## MyHeroHasATail (Sep 29, 2014)

I have to pipe in, I've been stalking this thread. I have something to say. It took me until I was 29 years old to realize I needed to care for my animals better & that I was at one point a neglectful owner. I remember pets when I was much younger that didn't get the care, time or love they needed and died at very young ages and it hurts my heart for them every single day. The only thing I can do now is give my current pets the care they deserve 100%. I am really hoping that your sister realizes now what she was doing wrong and it doesn't take 20 years for her to realize that these animals have hearts, feelings & they feel pain, they know when they are ignored and not loved, etc. Like I said I've had pets since I was 8 years old. They've always gotten food, water, But sometimes their cages weren't cleaned like the should of been, etc. She really needs to realize these things or she's going to have a laundry list of rehome and dead animals to account for. Your parents letting her gets more and more pets after rehoming the ones she already didn't take care of isn't right. There are so many animals out there needing homes that rehoming one animal, than getting her the guinea pigs.. just doesn't seem logical to me.


----------

